# They have arrived and I will have to choose one!



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello once again,

As you may know from my other thread I have decided to get a puppy from Von Grafenstein kennel in CT. "My" litter was just born and I am 3rd on the list for girls so I will most likely be getting one of them. My breeder will be evaluating them and making suggestions but I may get a pick if few of them match up to my family. Now, how would I do that? what should I look for? I saw those tests online but I dont know if I will be able to "score" them correctly. what are the main things I should be concerned about?

To motivate you a bit to give me good pointers







(not that I ever really needed to before) here are some pictures:

Girls at 11 days









Boys at 11 days









Mom with pups


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations!

They are such cute little hamsters.

Let the breeder choose. Just tell him/her what's important to you and what experience you've had with GSD/dogs.

Unless you're right there, your breeder will know about the pups than you can evaluate in a short time.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

tell breeder you want the one who is most like MOM.She has Beautiful and knowing expression on her face and in her eyes in the pics.Anyway if breeder chose to breed the Mom any pup MOST LIKE her would be good choice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! she had a good sized litter!!

I agree with Anne.. you probably won't be able to see them until 6/7 weeks old, and maybe she will have more than one girl that would be suitable for your family,,if that happens, then she will most likely let you meet them, pick one out of the ones she has picked ...

I would definately rely heavily on the breeder to pick for you, I have done this three times with puppies, and must admit I was leery with it every single time,,but must say with each puppy I got exactly what I wanted, so that breeder input was invaluable to me)))


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

first meet at 6/7 weeks? thats torture. LOL

Holly is a great female. I met her before making the decision and she was awesome looks and personality wise.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it IS torture, but ahhh at this point, they are just little guinea pigs snorting, eating, pooping and peeing ))) 

plus a breeder doesn't want to chance them picking up any kinds of illnesses so usually keep them pretty isolated from the public until they are a tad older.

I was so lucky with Dodge, the breeder was a close friend of mine, and I got to see them on a weekly basis, but honestly tho cute as heck,,,you don't really see much personality until they start moving around good,,,4/5 wks old..

The time will fly,,and then you'll wonder where the time went??? And outside in the snow on those 2am potty breaks you'll wonder what in the world you were thinking LOL


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Diane dont start with the 2am potty breaks. You told me it was no biggie. LOL

I totally understand why they wouldnt want strangers touching them too early. 7 weeks will fly by very quickly and yes I will be standing there in 2 feet of snow waiting for her to pee.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

mom is Gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
excited to see which one you'll get. congrats!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I went thru the winter with two puppies,,(not at the same time I'd have committed myself to the funny farm! LOL)

the male I had, he was the best, never went out in the middle of the nite.

My aussie girl, well what can I say,,it was no biggie now))) when I think back, I do recall standing in the snow in my pj's and boots freezing my butt off while the crazy squirt ran around alot and took forever to pee ! LOL but ahhh those nites will pass..

I also remember catching up on my sleep a week before I got them just to be prepared for those nightly outside bonding experiences! LOL (may I add while my husband snored the night away! LOL)

It was so worth it in the end tho, and that first nite I got sleep till 5 in the morning was glorious LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww... what adorable little piggies!

I remember reading your other thread, I am so happy you went with Holly.

I can already tell you are going to provide this little girl (or boy







) with an awsome life.

I just thought I would share a story with you...

I remember when Stark was born, it was so hard to wait and go see the puppies.

I had first pick of the litter. There were ten puppies (5 boys, 5 girls) and I was SET on getting another female. I had never owned a male dog ever in my life and told my breeder that I wanted one of the females. 

She told me from the very start (the day I emailed her about her dogs and breeding program and the days following when I met her dogs) that she had the input of who (pups) went where (new homes) and that was something I was extremely happy with.

When I finally got to meet the puppies (after weeks of emails, phone calls and pictures) I was set in with the litter, met all the pups (they were 5 weeks) and then was told to leave the run and that she would return to the room with three puppies who would do best with me. I assumed they were all females.

Well, out walks three puppies behind my breeder, the first little one ran right over to me, snuggled by my side. I was playing with the other two and this little one would follow me around, head tilted up at me not making a sound. So focused. I bend down and grabbed the little puppy. I looked into the pups eyes and melted.

The breeder said, "this is the one I would love to see you leave with. I know you won't be sorry." I tolder that I loved her. She said, "well, it's actually a male, but I truely believe this is the dog for you, he's everything you asked me for and more."

Needless to say, that day I put my deposit down on my little boy, and although he is in full butthead mode right now I couldn't be happier. I am so thankful that I had a breeder who listened to me and what I wanted (despite the gender.. haha).

It is so hard knowing that they are here and that you can't be with them. It tough now, but wait until you KNOW which one is yours and get individual updates. It is even tougher!!!

So exciting!!

They are just sooo cute.

I am excited to see the little ones grow. Please update with new pictures when you are sent them!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats!!
love sausage puppers
I feel your pain!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Cute! As far as picking, I ask the breeder to narrow down ones that are a fit for me and then pick the one that "connects". The one the breeder had in mind for me ended up picking me anyway! I didn't even have much say in the process, lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeCute! As far as picking, I ask the breeder to narrow down ones that are a fit for me and then pick the one that "connects". The one the breeder had in mind for me ended up picking me anyway! I didn't even have much say in the process, lol.


Same here Lies.

They both choose me and the minute those big brown eyes locked on mine... yup.. "love at first sight".


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

If I had to choose right now based on their looks, I'd take the one with the blue tag in the second pic.

Question: if these pups wer found in a box on the side of the road (w/o the mom), would GSD people be able to positively ID them as pb GSD pups? All pups at this age look the same to me.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very fine looking pups, Mike!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And I can't see the pics!!! I will have to wait til tonight when I get to me room. It is 3:30 PM here so just a few more hours!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow they are cute!!!!! I like purple female, she is already being bossy!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, but they all seem to be sleeping. LOL


----------

